# It is Alive...(56k warning)



## warwick.hoy (Feb 11, 2008)

I got the day off today and decided to create a monster! (of the yummy variety)

This is the recipe for the Pillow Loaf as described in Alton Brown's I'm just here for more food.

This is my second attempt at this recipe. I'm still working on it as we speak.

I wish I had gotten a before picture but here it is after about one and a half hour rise time (actually a little more, but the timer had already gone off).






That is in a 13in diameter metal mixing bowl. It was roughly half that size when I put it there. I took the bus into town to do some Valentines Day shopping and that is what I came home to! 

Now here it is after a 2nd kneading and loafed up onto a half hotel sheet with another one and a half hour rise time to go. (I accidentally digressed from the recipe)





It is to bake for 20-25 minutes when it is through with it's second rise. I'll keep you all posted if anyone is interested


----------



## texasgirl (Feb 11, 2008)

LOL, ever see the "I love Lucy" episode when she made the bread?????


----------



## warwick.hoy (Feb 11, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> LOL, ever see the "I love Lucy" episode when she made the bread?????



I've only seen the chocolate episode. I'm not much of a TV watcher, but I can imagine the shenanigans!


----------



## SixSix210 (Feb 11, 2008)

amazing pics.  What an awesome hunk of dough!  And AB is my personal hero, I saw the recipe in the book and blew right by it... I make cookies, cheesecake, and meals.  Bread is not my thing... now seeing this beast, I'm finding myself drawn to the kitchen...


----------



## LadyCook61 (Feb 11, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> LOL, ever see the "I love Lucy" episode when she made the bread?????


I saw it in the re-runs , it is funny.


----------



## warwick.hoy (Feb 11, 2008)

SixSix210 said:


> amazing pics.  What an awesome hunk of dough!  And AB is my personal hero, I saw the recipe in the book and blew right by it... I make cookies, cheesecake, and meals.  Bread is not my thing... now seeing this beast, I'm finding myself drawn to the kitchen...



This recipe is from his 2nd book. The Pillow Loaf (ppg 254 and 255) is delicious, The 1st time I made I started the oven too low (the page flipped on me) and was still able to save it. The top got a little over brown almost burnt, but it still turned out good. This time I'm trying to get it right. I skipped the proofing stage. I'll try it next time.

I have made his CC cookies too and love em. I like to use salted butter instead. I love the contrast of salt and sweet in that recipe.

And 45 seconds from going into the oven BRB


----------



## warwick.hoy (Feb 11, 2008)

Here it is after the 2nd rise about to go into the 350 degree Oven (whoops forgot to preheat argh)






I scored the top to allow it to rise more in the oven. This thing is going to be way bigger than I imagined. I'm hoping this thing doesn't take over my oven.


----------



## warwick.hoy (Feb 11, 2008)

Ta Da! What do you think


----------



## expatgirl (Feb 11, 2008)

Pretty, very pretty!!! congratulations, Batman's little bro'!!!


----------



## warwick.hoy (Feb 11, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> Pretty, very pretty!!! congratulations, Batman's little bro'!!!



Thanks, I like your sig, made me laugh.

Yep, I think I might go for a career in baking and getting out of this sandwich making mcjob racket.


----------



## SixSix210 (Feb 13, 2008)

What a beauty!  dangit...wish i was a better bread maker....


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 13, 2008)

texasgirl said:


> LOL, ever see the "I love Lucy" episode when she made the bread?????



I DID!!!!!!!!!!!   (Sadly, I think it was the original and not even a re-run) 



warwick.hoy said:


> Ta Da! What do you think



Not much since it's at your house and not mine! 

Looks beautiful!  I'm so jealous!!!!


----------



## PattY1 (Sep 1, 2008)

warwick.hoy said:


> Ta Da! What do you think


  Recipe?


----------



## quicksilver (Sep 1, 2008)

It's a BEAUTIFUL THING! But where's the wine and cheese and hot peppers and salami and..............

Congradulations, wh!


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 1, 2008)

Looks good!

Do you have a pic of the interior?


----------



## babetoo (Sep 1, 2008)

my goodness that looks wonderful                              babe


----------



## Sedagive (Sep 2, 2008)

Andy M. said:


> Looks good!
> 
> Do you have a pic of the interior?


 
I'd like to see the interior too.


----------



## warwick.hoy (Jan 23, 2009)

Man o Man,  I abandoned this thread.  Sorry guys.  I was digging through a not very often visited or used email account and found these replys.  I don't have any interior shots of that 1st loaf I made but here is what I did for Thanksgiving.






I just divided the dough and made two loaves and didn't score the dough.  The one that turned out a little darker got diced up and made into dressing (stuffing)

no interior pictures of this one either,  I though I may have had one saved but no luck.

Next time I make pillow loaf I will make it my mission to get a picture of it after I slice.


----------



## justplainbill (Jan 23, 2009)

How high did they rise?  What were the weights and L, W & H dimensions of the baked loaves?


----------



## warwick.hoy (Jan 23, 2009)

justplainbill said:


> How high did they rise?  What were the weights and L, W & H dimensions of the baked loaves?



on the second ones doubled in size.  I used a 6qt container; that I bought at a restaurant supply shop, to monitor the doubling.  

IIRC the dough went in at about 1.5 qts and double to about 3 qts (volume not weight).

I'd say that the dimensions of the finished loaves  13"x10"x5"  give or take.

I can take some detailed measurements and photographs this weekend when I make some more bread.


----------



## Constance (Jan 23, 2009)

texasgirl said:


> LOL, ever see the "I love Lucy" episode when she made the bread?????



Yes, and I had that happen, only with a pizza...although it didn't blow the oven door off. 
My daughters always called me Lucy for various reasons.


----------

